# prfa family fishing rodeo



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Still the same rules of only one prize per ticket?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

yes i prize per person . except yaks can buy a ticket in yak division and open so they can place one time in each. juniors fish free but can buy a ticket in the open division . and place in both . but in each case can not be the same fish!


----------



## Boostin350 (Aug 29, 2013)

*More information*

Where can I find more information on the rodeo?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I would suggest the website, but the information there is out of date:
http://www.fishpensacola.net/family-fishing-rodeo/

I'd like more info too, like what species are we fishing for?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Flyer says call Roy for more information.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

yes call roy for more info.
the books should be in the biat stores by tuesday.
sorry so late but the guy who is doing it had surgery and was down for 2 weeks . he fine and everything is well now .
ok fish species are.
junior division
specks, dolphin, flounder, sheephead, spanish, whitting,
snapper, king, pomp, grouper, trigger, bonita, blue fish,
skipjack, pinfish, pigfish, crocker, white trout.

open division
amberjack, speck, dolphin, flounder, redfish, sheephead, spanish,
tuna, snapper, king, wahoo, grouper, trigger, cobia, bonita, bluefish, 
pomp, whitting,
note redfish is number of spots!

kayak division
redfish (weight )
king mack

spearfish division free
lionfish
we wanted to add more didn,t have the time next year will have more spices for the spearfishing. thats why its free for the spearfishing. 
we plan to clean and fry up the lion fish and serve them to anybody at the rodeo that would like to try them.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

reelhappy said:


> yes i prize per person . except yaks can buy a ticket in yak division and open so they can place one time in each. juniors fish free but can buy a ticket in the open division . and place in both . but in each case can not be the same fish![/
> Well that rules us out again . Good luck.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Anybody know what the prizes are in open division?


----------



## PHROGG (Apr 19, 2009)

Open Division 1st-$100, 2nd -$50 3rd-$25
Junior Division 1st-$25 2nd-15--3rd-$10

Kayak Division 1st-$100, 2nd -$50 3rd-$25--Gift certificates
Redfish (Inshore), King Mackerel (Offshore)


----------



## PHROGG (Apr 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Do kids under 12 get any sort of ticket?
I bought my tickets today but I have one child under 12 and they didnt know what to do to register the under 12 child??


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

kids 12 and under don't need tickets . when they come to the rodeo to weigh in a fish they will get reg. in . we also will have grab bags for the kids that weigh fish in . while they last.


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad I saw this! I'll have to get the kids ready to fish! It's been a couple years since we we're able to join in but it's always a great time with the Family!!! See my avatar!!


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Can I get tickets Friday after work...


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

yes you can buy tickets uptill midnight. at any bait store thats open. or at the captains meeting tonight at shoreline park. 6 untill 8pm.
we will be down there cooking hamburgers and setting up. for the rodeo.
come on down.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

glad you had a great time last year. thats what this rodeo is there for .
families to have fun together outside enjoying our awesome fishery we have here in the panhandle. got some new things this year. like the spearfishing division . will be cooking up some lionfish . also i will be making boiled peanuts both days , while they last , got a 25 lbs bag from holland frams yeasterday. will have cajuin and plain 6lbs each both days . enjoy the rodeo 
scot


----------

